# Zinken Italiana Combination woodworking Machine



## Carl (3 Jul 2007)

Hello

Has any one ever come across a combination woodworking machine made by a company called Zinken Italiana SPA, it has a table saw planer thicknesser, surface planer, spindel moulder and a morticer, my father was given it but there was no instruction book with it and is white in colour.

Carl


----------



## Scrit (3 Jul 2007)

The Gamma Zinken ZC-21 was imported bt Woodmen of Bicester in the late 1970s and into the 1980s, but they are now long gone. Have you tried a local bearing supply service as they often sell V-belts?

Does your machine look like this?







Incidentally, there appear to be quite a few of these machines still in use in Italy, so a look at Legno, an Italian forum a bit like this one, might be useful (there is an English language section). Also I've recently found a home page for the company. Whilst they no longer seem to manufacture machines, they appear to still be in business and so may be able to assist

Scrit


----------



## DomValente (3 Jul 2007)

Had a quick read on Il Legno forum and a couple of the chaps over there compare it favourably and equal to Sicar and Minimax machines.........over to you Scrit.


Dom


----------



## Alan Holtham (3 Jul 2007)

If the machine is coloured white I think it is the smaller version of the ZC21 which from memory was called the MI6 or MI16. It is just a scaled down version and was supplied as a bench version with an optional legstand. At the time it was imported by Sumaco in Elland who went on to become NMA agencies of Scheppach fame.

They were quite dinky little machines with a lot going on in a very small space which made replacing a belt quite an engineering feat! IIRC if you tried to change the operation selector at an inappropriate time the flat drive belts slid across each other acting as a very efficient guillotine and destroyed each other!

Hope this helps

Cheers,

Alan

Alan


----------



## Alan Holtham (3 Jul 2007)

Just remembered, it was called the MIA 6, MI16 was my Peugeot!!  

Alan


----------



## Carl (3 Jul 2007)

Thanks for the replys,

Yes it is the scaled down version and it does have M16 writen in orange,plus there are about 3 belts under neith and a linked chain.

Carl


----------



## brian lissenden (3 Aug 2007)

Carl many years ago i bought a Mia6 from woodman and wonder if yours is the same mine is in constant use and is a very good machine so long as you remember that its a small machine mine has a rip saw, curface planer, planer thicknesser, slot morticer, and a spindle moulder. has yours got a slidding table next to the saw with too circles on with degrees, under which is a handle for the planer/thicknesser, and is it off white in colour on a metal stand, if it is then i could fotocopy my book for you, Regards Brian lissenden, (Kent)


----------



## Newbie_Neil (3 Aug 2007)

Hi Brian

Welcome to the forum.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Bob Hall (12 Aug 2007)

Greetings from the Land Down Under! I've been googling Zinken Italiana and came across this thread. Wonderful thing, the internet.
We have one of these mia6's at our railway museum here in Canberra, but the fellow who bought it passed away several years ago and we can't find a manual for it.
There's a pile of attachments which we don't know the purpose of and I'm also uncertain of even how you remove the saw and thicknesser blades for sharpening. I'm reluctant to dismantle the entire device on spec and end up with a floor full of bits! It doesn't look like a straightforward exercise.
Brian, or anyone else, I'd love to get a copy of the manual. If you'd be good enough to copy yours for me, I'd be very grateful and, of course, more than willing to pay you any costs involved.
Regards, Bob


----------



## BrianBensley (5 Mar 2015)

Can anyone supply me with manual for Zinken mia6? A copy was offered by Brian Lissenden in 2007 long before I joined forum. I would be interested if that offer still stands or any matching offer. Thank you.


----------



## blackrodd (6 Mar 2015)

Sorry to say, this is all I can find, Dates from 2012, try messaging the poster you'll find http://www.woodcentral.com/woodworking/ ... 6-manuals/
HTH Regards Rodders


----------

